# PS3 CFW now with Peek and Poke



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Netkas and flukes1 have successfully managed to patch the lv2_kernel in 3.55 to allow peek poke.
> 
> Download is here - *snip*
> 
> ...



Yay?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Good news, but I'm still wating for Sony's reply to that. And I also want to be sure that installing a CFW won't get me banned from the PSN.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I've packaged the .pup wish me luck installing.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome news for PS3 owners, today. Let us know if BMs work.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 10, 2011)

According to some posts on psx-scene Backup Managers still do not work. Looks like they have to be changed a litle to work.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> According to some posts on psx-scene Backup Managers still do not work. Looks like they have to be changed a litle to work.



Well that was in the article so expected I guess.


ANYWAYS

Installed it then installed Geohot CFW and even installed multiMAN obviously wont work but i'm alright with that for now...

It's definetly safe to install though.

EDIT:Turns out Dean disabled all syscalls in signed multiMAN so people are trying open manager.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 10, 2011)

Got mine installed a while ago, backup managers still don't work but flukes is working on getting gaia manager to run as we speak


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 10, 2011)

A few games do work with multiman. game tuts has a list of games that do and don't work. Most of those working games but not all, are the PSN buyable ones.

Now for my question: what is bspatch? will the bspatch listed under NDS/utilties on filetrip work?

EDIT: Google and you'll find a pre patched cfw on a certain playstion xite


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 10, 2011)

This is looking mighty tempting, but until the cheating online gets unbearable I'll hold off. Either that or i'll get another PS3.


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, just set me straight here. So I first: update this over geohot's cfw. then i have to re-install geohot's. right?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, managers _will_ have to be redone with the proper signatures...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> Ok, just set me straight here. So I first: update this over geohot's cfw. then i have to re-install geohot's. right?


Yes


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 10, 2011)

In this video this guy seems to be able to get FIFA 11 and Transformers using multiman....

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXh-kItjP0c


----------



## loudog999 (Jan 10, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> Ok, just set me straight here. So I first: update this over geohot's cfw. then i have to re-install geohot's. right?



This is what I did but got data is corrupt when trying to install geohot the second time. Now going back to ofw-this-geohot to see what happens


----------



## Riicky (Jan 10, 2011)

Woot! time to dust off the ps3!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 10, 2011)

This is looking good. Might try it when people start confirming that sony can't detect the cfw.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

loudog999 said:
			
		

> powerking56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont install from recovery mode


----------



## loudog999 (Jan 10, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> loudog999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect, worked like a charm. Thanks, your a lifesaver.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

loudog999 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to install from recovery mode for hours until I looked at geohots site the fw is called 3.55-jb so I thought installing from XMB would work since its a dif fw


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 10, 2011)

I downloaded the CFW already installed with Peek and Poke, the filename was PS3UPDAT-NEW.PUP, however when you try to update via usb it says no applicable data. I renamed the file PS3UPDAT.PUP and it is found. I'm just wondering is this the official firmware? There was no mention of Netkas and flukes1 in the agreement page. Any ideas? I was attempting to do this from the XMB not recovery mode.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 10, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> I downloaded the CFW already installed with Peek and Poke, the filename was PS3UPDAT-NEW.PUP, however when you try to update via usb it says no applicable data. I renamed the file PS3UPDAT.PUP and it is found. I'm just wondering is this the official firmware? There was no mention of Netkas and flukes1 in the agreement page. Any ideas?


It's probably a pre-patched CFW. I've got the same file, and that's what it is for me.


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 10, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> powerking56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes its a pre-patched fw. So should I just rename it to PS3UPDAT.PUP and run it?


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 10, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct. Don't forget to run GeoHot's 3.55-jb after word or else it's useless. Currantly GH's JB is really just a patch for adding pgk installtion. I wouldn't be surpised if he updates his patch to undo the peek and poke.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> powerking56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm suprised he still has the jb on his website.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just tested Geohotz's pkg installer. I'm disappointed to find the game won't run cuz I have not bought it.
He did say he wouldn't allow piracy and someone of you thought he just said that to provent lawsuit


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Just tested Geohotz's pkg installer. I'm disappointed to find the game won't run cuz I have not bought it.
> He did say he wouldn't allow piracy and someone of you thought he just said that to provent lawsuit


What game?


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 10, 2011)

Burnout paradise


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 10, 2011)

Is anyone using this online? I really want to get involved with this but I like my PSN. I use it frequently.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 10, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Is anyone using this online? I really want to get involved with this but I like my PSN. I use it frequently.


We won't know for a while, and even then sony might figure out a way later to detect CFW's.


----------



## kai445 (Jan 10, 2011)

I hear a rumor that there might be a problem with the peek/poke functions (not console-bricking, or anything that serious), and it's causing console-freezing when accessed by backup managers.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 10, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Is anyone using this online? I really want to get involved with this but I like my PSN. I use it frequently.


Ive been online with the castlevania trick for about 2 hours


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really? And no abnormalities what so ever?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jan 10, 2011)

peek and poke doesn t work correctly at the moment because of some mistakes be patient an update will be released soon


----------



## raulpica (Jan 10, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony still hasn't put anti-backup measures on PSN, so no Ban whatsoever or something like that for NOW.

You can play normally, but who knows if they'll ban you as soon as possible.


----------



## heat6jones (Jan 10, 2011)

how do we know if this installed correctly? I followed the guide to a t that is posted here:

http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2011/01/10/patch-...-3-55/#comments

but I can't seem to play 'the sims 3' which i ftp'd onto the internal hdd in the games directory with the proper folder name (BLUSXXX).

Multiman just goes back to XMB whenever I chose to play it and Open Manager freezes when i try to open the program from the XMB.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 10, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehh im using a backup PS3 also so i have one that goes online im just running some test and im gonna try using the Castlevania tutorial and make Raging Blast 2 a PSN game and im using my Store bought copy not a download.. I Support Sony and i wanna buy the games i like


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 11, 2011)

The old backup managers won't work guys. The syscalls are at a different number than they were in in JB dongles. The backup managers need to be updated.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 11, 2011)

Wait, what the hell does Peek and Poke mean?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2011)

What the hell is peek and poke?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 11, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEEK_and_POKE
Memory reading and writing (which is pretty much required for custom hacks in RAM).


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 11, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEEK_and_POKE
> Memory reading and writing (which is pretty much required for custom hacks in RAM).


Ah. So the firmware adds something for behind the scenes work, not XMB?


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 11, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> The old backup managers won't work guys. The syscalls are at a different number than they were in in JB dongles. The backup managers need to be updated.



Not 100% true, multiman works for a handfull of games payable normally on psn. However it does seem to be hit or miss. For example infamous runs for some well others it does not.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 11, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 11, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who says they can't ban both of your consoles? I mean they can just ban every consoles who ever connected to your ip.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 11, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Who says they can't ban both of your consoles? I mean they can just ban every consoles who ever connected to your ip.


No they ban the MAC ADDRESS in the console
and i dont use my online console for this just my offline one


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 11, 2011)

They updated their pup patch. However the v2 still has some problems. Appearently 3.55 contains something witch provents backups from working. However if you use the currant v2 patch on 3.41 backups should run. A v3 patch for c/ofw 3.55 is now being worked on.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 12, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> They updated their pup patch. However the v2 still has some problems. Appearently 3.55 contains something witch provents backups from working. However if you use the currant v2 patch on 3.41 backups should run. A v3 patch for c/ofw 3.55 is now being worked on.


Source?


----------

